
Choosing the right electric car: Why I won't buy a Tesla - Alupis
https://www.zdnet.com/article/choosing-the-right-electric-car-why-im-not-getting-a-tesla/
======
firebaze
If I had to guess what Musk had in mind when starting the Tesla Brand, it's
this.

No, not a fanboy, but believing into Musk's visions.

~~~
vardump
Yeah, this is Musk's stated goal, to make other manufacturers go electric.

It's also interesting how all Musk's enterprises seem to align with being
useful and viable on Mars. You'd certainly need EVs to move around, solar
panels to power the base, batteries to get through nights and maybe bore some
tunnels as well.

And you'd certainly need a good "machine to build the machine" \-- that is,
you'd need a lot of manufacturing experience to start off an industry on Mars.
Building factories there might very well be the key.

Will be interesting to see how well Musk's visions will come to fruition.

